# Hope to publish someday!!!



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He's gonna have to lug that big saddle into town! teehee!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Haha! You got that right :wink: I have been reading your story too! I'm addicted :shock:

Okay, a few more paragraphs:

*((continued from previous post))
*The whole horse-thieving idea, he was assuming that’s what happened, made him slightly ticked. He would have to walk to where ever some town was carrying his heavy load. It wouldn’t be that much trouble for him, he had nicely built biceps from busting broncos and chopping trees. His father had turned him into a hard worker and decent cowboy. He knew a lot of different trades, not to mention he was excellent at math, needless to say, he could always argue a good deal and get anything at the price he wanted. That’s how he wound up with that black stud. He got him cheap and with tack. The stallion was an excellent animal, another reason why Mathias was mad. If he found that town, which he was going to, he would find his horse and get him back no matter what. People got hanged for horse-thieving anyway, and Mathias would be delighted to do the job himself.
He holstered his gun and picked up his saddle and slung it over his shoulder with one hand. He threw his blanket and saddle bags over the other one and headed towards the sun. He’d been going east for the last several days. He knew a town was up here, somewhere. He tromped along on the edge of the forest, it was shady, and he had a good line of vision. He had walked several miles and stopped to take a break. The forest was coming to an end, and the land turned into prairie and rolling plains. He looked up at the sky; it seemed to be his lucky day. Clouds were out and making the air cooler. When he left the forest, he had less chance of a heat stroke. His stomach started growling so he threw down his saddle and other contents and undid the leather strap from his saddle bag. He had one strip of jerky left. He munched on it while sitting with his back against a tree. His water canteen was empty, and he knew he had to find the town by sundown.
If only he had his horse, he could probably be in town right now, “Those stinkin’ rats,” he cursed under his breath. The sun warmed his skin and tired muscles, before he knew it, his eyelids closed and he wondered off into another restful sleep. It was however, soon awakened when the sound of wheels came upon him. Mathias quickly opened his eyes and saw a stagecoach a quarter of a mile away. A grin formed on his unshaved, rough face. He quickly picked up his gear and strode to the coach. When he got closer, he waved his hand and shouted, “Whoa!” 
*((To Be Continued))*​


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like it so far!


----------

